# UFOs in the lhc?



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/ufos-disrupting-search-god-particle-204047760.html

interesting read, to say the least.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, the title was deceptive and thus quite disappointing, but the tale itself is certainly interesting. I wonder what they could be? 
And how long before some journalist starts referring to them as Satan Particles.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup, deceptive and flat out copied from the news wire. But it caught my eye, and therefor I read the dang thing, so I reckoned I'd pass it on here anyhow.

I like that about 'Satan's Particles'........and if they don't, it's still a *great* name for a band. Especially one comprised of physicists.


----------

